

Nereus deep sea sub 'implodes' 10km-down - dctoedt
http://www.bbc.com/news/science-environment-27374326

======
avar
It would make sense to update the title to indicate that this is old news, it
happened on the 10th of May, more than 4 months ago.

~~~
krschultz
Also that it was an remotely operated vehicle not a manned submarine.

------
dang
Was posted at the time but didn't get much attention:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7732667](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7732667).

